
Former Apple Engineers Build a $700 Digital Door Lock - dfabulich
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-24/these-former-apple-engineers-built-a-700-digital-house-lock
======
dfabulich
How do all of these keyless digital door locks get power? Do you get locked
out of your house when they run out of juice?

~~~
wmf
They have batteries. The Otto apparently has a main battery and backup battery
although I don't understand the benefit of such an arrangement. Some smart
locks can be operated manually when they run out of power.

I once read about an electronic safe that generated power from the user
turning the knob; a clever solution.

~~~
extrapickles
The US government uses self powering locks where the user turning the dial
provides the power for operation.

See [http://www.kaba-mas.com/kaba-
brand/products/906098/x-10.html](http://www.kaba-mas.com/kaba-
brand/products/906098/x-10.html) for an example of one.

